# Dateiendung atn



## FilouX (19. November 2001)

Bin ich blöd? Aber: was hat eine Datei, mit der Dateiendung atn mit P.S., bzw. GoLive zu tun und wie kann ich sie verwenden?


----------



## Quentin (19. November 2001)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6588&highlight=aktion

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6426&highlight=aktionen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1522&highlight=aktionen

oder http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=14084&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending 

viel spaß beim durchsehen


----------



## FilouX (19. November 2001)

Thanks, es hat gehülft!!!


----------

